# Wood fella in a gas room...



## Diabel (Oct 30, 2010)

Hi folks, 

I am about to break in to my wife request....and install a gas insert in the basement! Is Valor H4 a good insert for a 850sq feet app? I need input asap since she is .......


Thanks for your input


----------



## webbie (Oct 30, 2010)

I have a Valor DV of approx the same size and I think it will do a fine job in that area!


----------



## Diabel (Nov 3, 2010)

Webmaster said:
			
		

> I have a Valor DV of approx the same size and I think it will do a fine job in that area!



Thanks, I think it is a good stove (not cheap....by any means!)


----------



## North of 60 (Nov 3, 2010)

Diabel said:
			
		

> Hi folks,
> 
> I am about to break in to my wife request....and install a gas insert in the basement! Is Valor H4 a good insert for a 850sq feet app? I need input asap since she is .......
> 
> ...



since she is .......

Cold or Pregnant. :coolsmile:


----------

